# Carlos has a bladder issue



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

He can't seem to hold it more than 4 hours without going in the crate or in the house coming out of the crate to go outside. He is almost 2 years old. Boxer mix. I believe he always had this problem. Anything I can do to make it easier on him? He looks funny in a diaper.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you had a urinalysis done at the vets?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> He can't seem to hold it more than 4 hours without going in the crate or in the house coming out of the crate to go outside. He is almost 2 years old. Boxer mix. I believe he always had this problem. Anything I can do to make it easier on him? He looks funny in a diaper.


Raw or kibble? If kibble, see my post in the dry section.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Like what lovemydogalways said, I'd get a urinalysis done. Hopefully he's just got a bit of a UTI.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

We did that on top of his wellness check. It all checked out fine. He just have a really small shift so it is a little harder for him to hold it when stressed from the new move. The test was only 17 and it puts that worry to rest. 

The original owner used cranberry juice. I never have any of that but I might buy it just for him. 

Carlos is raw fed.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> We did that on top of his wellness check. It all checked out fine. He just have a really small shift so it is a little harder for him to hold it when stressed from the new move. The test was only 17 and it puts that worry to rest.
> 
> The original owner used cranberry juice. I never have any of that but I might buy it just for him.
> 
> Carlos is raw fed.


i'm not sure that cranberry juice is potent enough, i always heard you had to use the pills to be effective.

Is he drinking a lot of water? that could make it harder to hold it in. i would treat him like a puppy and take him out frequently so he doesn't develop a habit of going in his crate or the house. where was he before you took him in? wondering if he had to do that before....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> We did that on top of his wellness check. It all checked out fine. He just have a really small shift so it is a little harder for him to hold it when stressed from the new move. The test was only 17 and it puts that worry to rest.
> 
> The original owner used cranberry juice. I never have any of that but I might buy it just for him.
> 
> Carlos is raw fed.


His bladder has always been a problem. He was 100 times better on raw, so hopefully when he gets good and into it again it will help strengthen his bladder again. I know she used to give him cranberry tabs, I don't think she used the juice. 

I wonder if there is any herbs you can use for bladder control?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> His bladder has always been a problem. He was 100 times better on raw, so hopefully when he gets good and into it again it will help strengthen his bladder again. I know she used to give him cranberry tabs, I don't think she used the juice.
> 
> I wonder if there is any herbs you can use for bladder control?


I have no idea where you guys are getting all of these garlic tabs and cranberry tabs from. Is there any herbs? Is it possible to reduce his water without reducing Bridget's? 

Hopefully when he gets a little more use to raw he can hold it for at least 9 hours. He does cry at the door to go out now when he isn't in the crate so that is awesome. Other than that if my GF leaves the room he gets scared and does everything right where he is. Poop, pee, everything. So he is crated if she isn't in the room. I thought maybe my presence could help but nope, he just ran away from me.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I have no idea where you guys are getting all of these garlic tabs and cranberry tabs from. Is there any herbs? Is it possible to reduce his water without reducing Bridget's?
> 
> Hopefully when he gets a little more use to raw he can hold it for at least 9 hours. He does cry at the door to go out now when he isn't in the crate so that is awesome. Other than that if my GF leaves the room he gets scared and does everything right where he is. Poop, pee, everything. So he is crated if she isn't in the room. I thought maybe my presence could help but nope, he just ran away from me.



I go to walmart and buy garlic pills or cranberry pills. 

The brewersyeast and gralic tabs are sold in tabs, and in powder. I'm not sure how much I like the brewersyeast tho.
Revival Animal - Search Results for brewersyeast and garlic

I don't think there is any surefire way to reduce his water in take with out with holding from Bridget unless they were always separated. 

It sounds like Carlos may have bonded himself to your girlfriend. I don't know if its because he's never really relied on men or because he was a womans dog. But I think you need to take a long walk with him and get his attention on you. Does he listen to you with out being afraid? Do you know what/use NILIF (nothing in life is free)? Does your girlfriend work with Carlos? I hope you can figure something out... I'm always here if you need to bounce around ideas!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

UA and belly bands.

Take him out every hour or two so he can train his bladder


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use Cranberry pills if I even suspect a kidney or urinary tract issue is developing. The pills are inexpensive and good to keep on hand. We usually give two twice per day for three days then one twice per day for a few days then one once per day for about a week and see good improvement. Rescue remedy might really help with his stress - we have used lavender essential oil on their collars to helps ease stress also. I get most of my stuff at health stores.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> We use Cranberry pills if I even suspect a kidney or urinary tract issue is developing. The pills are inexpensive and good to keep on hand. We usually give two twice per day for three days then one twice per day for a few days then one once per day for about a week and see good improvement. Rescue remedy might really help with his stress - we have used lavender essential oil on their collars to helps ease stress also. I get most of my stuff at health stores.


Guess I will try whole foods this weekend for cranberry pills. I would add lavender to his collar if he wore it in the house.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope the cran caps help! I agree treat him like a puppy and get him out more often to reduce accidents in the house if at all possible. Let us know how he does.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya know, it sounds as if four hours is a sign that he's not house trained...and of course, the stress can't be helping.

i buy quite a bit of my stuff from iherb.com or vitacost.com or even amazon.com

i find them to be less expensive than super supplements...for the same product...

belly bands will save your house...but he surely sounds like my pug when we got him....scared and stressed and not housetrained.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> ya know, it sounds as if four hours is a sign that he's not house trained...and of course, the stress can't be helping.
> 
> i buy quite a bit of my stuff from iherb.com or vitacost.com or even amazon.com
> 
> ...


Totally agree with everything Re said!

Sounds like he needs to be treated like an 8 week old pup. Out every hour, not trusted alone, and again out every hour. 

I also HIGHLY suggest belly bands!!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Totally agree with everything Re said!
> 
> Sounds like he needs to be treated like an 8 week old pup. Out every hour, not trusted alone, and again out every hour.
> 
> I also HIGHLY suggest belly bands!!


The original owner gave us a belly band. Guess I will have to use it for the crate. It is strange that he doesn't have any accidents over night. I have not yet gotten him to ring the bell like Bridget does yet. But today he started standing in front of the door yelping. Which means that he is at least letting me know. I'll take what I can get and maybe in a week or two he'll learn about that bell.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> The original owner gave us a belly band. Guess I will have to use it for the crate.
> *Good, use it....Re suggests getting the heavy human pads, the ones made for over night/urine...she swears be them!:wink:*
> 
> It is strange that he doesn't have any accidents over night.
> ...


Some dogs never use bells. Try not to make him get all the way to yelping. Keep a closer eye on him and take him out when he looks like he is headed for the door....HIGHLY praise him when he goes out. By taking him out as soon as he heads towards the door this will allow you and he to start slowly lengthening the time once he has it down that he goes out every time he goes towards the door.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Use D-Mannose. When Teaghan was 3 months old she had a UTI. Used D Mannose, it's gone. Look online, d-mannose is incredible stuff. She even likes the taste, I gave her the pills, she chewed them up and swallowed them.

NOTE: As I read through the thread, it does not sound like a UTI. Sounds like a housetraining issue. I agree with the poster that said treat him like an 8 week old pup.



Makovach said:


> I wonder if there is any herbs you can use for bladder control?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

if it's a UTI, d-mannose is miraculous stuff. If it's stress, then I'm not sure what to suggest.

D-mannose is a simple sugar. I buy it from Amazon, about half the price of the local health food stores or my vet.


----------

